# Furry Detective Noir Series



## reid minnich (Oct 13, 2020)

PC Hatter's new 13 book furry detective series is available on Amazon. These are parodies of the famous Mike Hammer series of the 1950's turned furry. A new novella comes out each month.  Check out the Kaiser Wrench series on Amazon


----------



## Nemara (Nov 3, 2020)

These look pretty interesting! Always cool to see more complex, sophisticated furry fiction out there. I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## reid minnich (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 10, 2020)

I like a good mystery novel, especially if it is noir. The covers are a bit risque, but I could use some Kindle reading.


----------



## aomagrat (Nov 10, 2020)

I just bought the first book.  Looks good so far.


----------



## reid minnich (Nov 11, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I like a good mystery novel, especially if it is noir. The covers are a bit risque, but I could use some Kindle reading.


Don't worry. The one cover is a bit risque and one of the titles could be suggestive, but they are all SFW.


----------



## reid minnich (Nov 14, 2020)

This title is a supposed to mirror 'Kiss Me Deadly' from the original 1950's pulp book. Maybe I should have thought up something else. Oops.


----------



## snailienz (Nov 14, 2020)

I don't know if you know about it, but I think if you like these you should check out Blacksad if you haven't. It's exactly this type of story, and a lot of comics professionals tend to reccomend it for people who need good ref for furry comics.







iI's a cool style and apparently also has a game? I'm unclear if the refferred book series has your art on it or if you're just commenting on it, but when I hear "detecive noir" and "furry" I always think blacksad.


----------



## reid minnich (Nov 15, 2020)

snailienz said:


> I don't know if you know about it, but I think if you like these you should check out Blacksad if you haven't. It's exactly this type of story, and a lot of comics professionals tend to reccomend it for people who need good ref for furry comics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Thanks. I also love Blacksad, at least the books. I didn't know there was a game. There is also Lackadaisey, which is the same time period, but all cats and moonshine. Also highly recommended.


----------



## snailienz (Nov 15, 2020)

reid minnich said:


> Yes. Thanks. I also love Blacksad, at least the books. I didn't know there was a game. There is also Lackadaisey, which is the same time period, but all cats and moonshine. Also highly recommended.


Oh yes lackadaisy is lovely. Did you know she's making an animated short? I think it will work much better that way. I was never a fan of her word balloon placement which is kind of a pet peeve of mine.

In all honesty I had just found out about the game while looking it up for the image reference.


----------



## reid minnich (Nov 15, 2020)

I didn't know that. I don't often read comics. An animated short would be great though.


----------



## reid minnich (Nov 22, 2020)

This released today.


----------



## reid minnich (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## reid minnich (Mar 14, 2021)

Carnage Male now on Amazon


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

it's very furry and not enough noir


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

now this is my kind of thing


----------



## reid minnich (May 15, 2021)

Enjoy, my friend
All 13 stories are on Amazon and PC Hatter is now writing another series about a Siberian Husky. Here's the blurb:
When his blue eyes aren't enough, this Siberian Husky carries a gun.
He wouldn't be caught dead in a pure-breed show, but one wrong move and he'll be a blue ribbon corpse.
All are on Amazon.


----------



## Lyka Snowfiled (May 16, 2021)

reid minnich said:


> PC Hatter's new 13 book furry detective series is available on Amazon. These are parodies of the famous Mike Hammer series of the 1950's turned furry. A new novella comes out each month.  Check out the Kaiser Wrench series on Amazon


Sounds good! Thanks for sharing. Might give a try these days.


----------



## reid minnich (Feb 11, 2022)

Now lizard detectives and a husky.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 11, 2022)

This makes me want a furry remake of Casablanca to exist. These look awesome!


----------

